# How to fix a stuck Ruger 22/45 Mainspring Housing



## soggybottomboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Is your mainspring housing not moving but 3/8" away from the grip? I show you a step by step instructional on how to fix this issue and the proper reassembly. I know this will help. Watch and enjoy.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 28, 2012)

Enjoyed watching that, thanks for sharing.


----------

